# Refuser mise à jour logicielle sur iPad



## flippy (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour. Mon iPad mini (récent en iOS6) me demande d'installer la mise à jour vers iOS7. Or je n'ai pas du tout l'intention de le faire. Comment faire pour effacer le petit "*1*" dans son rond rouge sur l'icone des réglages ? Dans la mise à jour proposée je ne peux qu'appuyer sur "Installer" mais il n'y a pas de bouton d'annulation de la demande. Merci de m'éclairer à ce sujet.


----------



## Gwen (12 Novembre 2013)

Pour le moment, tu ne peut pas. Il y a un procès en court aux USA pour éviter la MAJ forcée.


----------



## flippy (12 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ton commentaire. Quand même effarant :mouais:  [un utilisateur Mac de longue date]...


----------



## rgi (12 Novembre 2013)

Impossible ! si tu ne veux plus  voir le petit "1" fait la maj , sinon tu le verras toujours en restant sous ios 6.

mais franchement j'ai fait la maj sur mon mini et tout fonctionne bien enfin presque mais je ne supporte pas l'interface ios7  et regrette fortement .


----------



## flippy (12 Novembre 2013)

En tout cas, j'suis certainement pas pressé...


----------

